# E-Book Shelf



## rakee (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey guys im crazy of sidney sheldon fiction novels,and have read a few.Can anyone tell me where i can get online or ebooks in pdf,txt of sidney sheldon books.

And lets post some good links of free ebooks of all kinds in this thread.
here a few from me

*emperorsrage.com/RTFM
*www.eastasp.com/zh-cn/ebooks/index.aspx
*argos.observatorio.unal.edu.co/virtual/books/
*maththinking.com/boat/computerbooks.html
*stommel.tamu.edu/~baum/programming.html
*www.et.utt.ro/public/Docs/

And a lot to come from me and you


----------



## rakee (Jul 28, 2004)

*www.intersoftlb.com/Ebook.aspx
*www.gayanb.com/
*ch.pwr.wroc.pl/~bruno/orajli/


----------



## sandeep8000861 (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanx for this list man


----------



## mira000111 (Jul 30, 2004)

*hi*

 hi sandeep.80000...well dont take it otherwise but try to contribute something.....  no need to say only thank u.....just give suggestions or any other valuable info so other members may get a benefit from it....every time u post a messege many watches....so dont show ur face with only a thank u..........

                     ok?


----------



## rockyj123 (Jul 31, 2004)

i want an ebook for maya software........


----------



## rakee (Aug 2, 2004)

hey rocky i have a tutorial for maya in CD


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi ! 
I am new here. So I don't know all the rules. Since I am on dial-up, I can't afford to read all  the details all the time. Here are some links from me. I have also sent( by mistake) a private message to rakee with some links to good books. I want those Great books by Sidney Sheldon and Agatha Christie. Can someone please let us have the download links?  
N.B.
I don't want the ones at gutenberg.org; I have them already.
Here are the links:
*www.krusch.com/books/
*ftp.cdut.edu.cn/pub3/uncate_doc/
*consciouslivingfoundation.org/ebooks/
*mail.stibanas.ac.id/ebooks/
*www.cnfreeos.org/Document/windows/


----------



## con_tester (Dec 1, 2005)

I think u all know about this but
www.gutenburg.org is the biggest source of ebooks.


----------



## gycapri (Dec 1, 2005)

can any1 tell me any link for free photoshop e-book in which techniques given step by step to create anything like wat we ppl have tutorials in tutorial's section


----------



## go4saket (Dec 1, 2005)

Well gycapri, I have a Photoshop ebook which I shall be uploading soon for everyones use. I will surely post the link to my ebook collection soon wherein I guess there will be a tutorial ebook for most of the softwares.

As for everyone, try Limewire to search for the ebooks that you need. Trust me, I got most of my collection from there and a few random web sites. You can also go for some other good P2P softwares and share with people all around the world.


----------



## Nabarun (Dec 2, 2005)

*Notice(unofficial)*

Dear friends,
           When you post any message here, post some good links( to ebooks) as well !!

SO, here are mine:
*www.hypothetical.net/sillydog/text/eBooks/
*www.es.embnet.org/Services/ftp/misc/Crypt/ftp.hacktic.nl/ebooks/
*0xf47a.afraid.org/docs-n-ebooks/
Be greatful !!
                                        Nabarun


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Dec 2, 2005)

Googling would have served the purpose. However, these are from myside:
*www.free-ebooks.net/
*www.agoodread.com/freebooks.html
*www.baen.com/library/
*www.bibliomania.com/
*www.fictionfactor.com/freebies.html
*www.kingfisherbooks.com/
*www.freeonlinereading.com/links.htm
*www.e-book.com.au/freebooks.htm
*www.free-ebooks.net/fan_fiction.html
*www.free-ebooks.net/fiction.html
*www.mysteryread.com/
*www.foxglove.co.uk/
*www.fictionfactor.com/fictionfreebies.html
*www.starry.com/novel/authors.htm
*www.scorpiusdigital.com/freebooks.html
*www.qksrv.net/click-1147362-5057584
*www.mobipocket.com/en/eBooks/AuthorDetails.asp?AuthorID=2161
*www.virtualimprint.com/earthbound/earthbound.htm


----------

